

How to use Google's large-scale graph processing architecture Pregel in ArangoDB - spountzy
https://www.arangodb.com/2014/11/18/intro-pregel-module

======
MillstoneX
Interesting article. What kind of graph algorithms can be implemented in this
Pregel framework and how compares the complexity of this approach to
specialised algorithms not using the framework? Nay hints or references would
be appreciated.

